
Z-Wave – Wireless communications protocol used primarily for home automation - giancarlostoro
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z-Wave
======
giancarlostoro
Looks like a number of devices operate under this protocol, and it was
designed in 1999. I'm working to automate my home more and bumped into this
trying to figure out how my door lock showed up on my security system without
internet (I just bought a home).

